# New 2022 model 3 performance vs long range



## Slinger12

Hello. I want to purchase a new 2022 tesla model 3 performance or model 3 long range with acceleration boost. I live in Ontario Canada. I will purchase winter wheels for it. I'm worried about the wheel size of the performance and that it is lowered. Is this a problem in the winter? I'm a little worried about the factory M3P wheels. I am willing to give a little performance to get a better ride and less chance of flats or rim failure. What are the optimum size wheels for winter and summer?
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I think the 18" wheels are the "proper" size for this car giving a blend of comfortable ride, better mileage, and less pothole incidents. 19" is pushing it a bit. And many folks with 20" have had real issues. 

Do a search of "Stealth Performance Model 3." That gives you standard 18" wheels and brakes, but all the other performance features.


----------



## android04

There are 18" wheels that will fit that you can use for winter tires. Here's a partial list of what works: 
As for being lower, Performance is just 1 cm lower than the LR AWD.

Edit: Fixed the link to a Google spreadsheet that lists some 18" wheels that fit on Performance Model 3.


----------



## garsh

Slinger12 said:


> What are the optimum size wheels for winter and summer?


https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/yolandi-gets-some-fastwheels-for-the-winter.9749/


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Have you driven a Tesla? If not, go drive a LR vehicle, not a performance model.

Even the basic SR model has more pickup and go than just about any other car on the streets. 

Get the car that you want, then drive on the stock wheels for a year. Then you can make a much more informed decision on what you want your options to be.


----------



## Slinger12

Ed Woodrick said:


> Have you driven a Tesla? If not, go drive a LR vehicle, not a performance model.
> 
> Even the basic SR model has more pickup and go than just about any other car on the streets.
> 
> Get the car that you want, then drive on the stock wheels for a year. Then you can make a much more informed decision on what you want your options to be.


Yes, I have driven a M3LR a MYP. I had a Kia Stinger and want something equal or faster.


----------



## Slinger12

Slinger12 said:


> Yes, I have driven a M3LR a MYP. I had a Kia Stinger and want something equal or faster.


I can't drive on stock wheels as we are in winter here. I live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I believe that either of the Teslas would be faster than the Stinger. The fastest Stinger that I saw was 4.4s, the LR Model 3 is 4.2 and the Model Y is 4.8s and the performance takes over a second off of each.

So the LR Model 3 with either of the stock tire/wheel combinations is going to be pretty good. No need to worry about the wheels, just get the winter wheels when needed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Slinger12 said:


> I can't drive on stock wheels as we are in winter here. I live in Ontario Canada.


Like most people do, get the stock wheels for summer and the stock winter wheels for winter.


----------



## garsh

Slinger12 said:


> Yes, I have driven a M3LR a MYP. I had a Kia Stinger and want something equal or faster.


Looks like the turbo 4-cylinder Stinger does 0-60 in 5.2s, while the v6 version takes 4.7s (source).

The Tesla Model 3 Long Range (without acceleration boost) beats them both at 4.2s (source).


----------



## Nom

Get the boost for 2k and drop it to 3.7 seconds or so for the LR. Pretty damn fast.


----------

